# Pls. post Blue Paint Jobs



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I am planning on Painting my Truck, Kandy Blue, and if ya'll have a blue paint job, lets see them. Also, can anyone recommend me a shop that does lowrider paint jobs in San Jose, Santa Clara Ca. area. I'm looking to spend around $3500 for a nice paint job.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

why didnt you just spell out please, the e and a are practically touching.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Flake


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 28 2005, 09:48 PM~4295542
> *Flake
> *



Pretty Sick! how much did the paint job cost you?


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

is there such a thing as too much flake?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Nov 29 2005, 03:37 AM~4296909
> *is there such a thing as too much flake?
> *


Yeah that is the Joke around here in Florida. There is Flake, and there is DIRTY flake

djbizz1 Posted Today, 02:48 AM 
QUOTE(dirtywhiteboy66 @ Nov 28 2005, 09:48 PM) 
Flake

Pretty Sick! how much did the paint job cost you? 



Probably about $5-7,000 There is almost $3,000 in just supplies, alot of shaving and some body work that had to be done. But it was worth it.


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

this is HOK oriental blue kandy over a blue base with sea blue flake, rainbow flake and i think silver flake. the silver is under the kandy so it looks blue.


----------



## Jag_on_dubs (Oct 27, 2005)

Here you go


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks men... What kind of blue is that on the beretta and the impala? Is that House of kolor Cobalt blue?


----------



## seven0seven (Oct 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

What color is the escalade?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone know if the escalade is factory color?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: wHy!! WHY!!! WHY!!!?????


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

sorry about the first one


----------



## Jilla (Jul 25, 2005)

......what color is this


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

This was my old car in 2000 it a Base coat and its called "blue mood"


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jilla_@Dec 4 2005, 11:17 AM~4333646
> *......what color is this
> *


that looks like a cobalt blue kandy over orion silver base. :biggrin:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 27 2005, 12:09 AM~4283233
> *why didnt you just spell out please, the e and a are practically touching.
> *


LOL :twak:


----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

This is my whip...


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

whos the owner of that escort ? ill buy it pm me and let me kno


----------



## Tha Mack (Jul 26, 2005)

aqua blue


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

This is a nice blue. What do you think this is? Also, What base did he use?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

That last one looks like candy oriental blue


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 7 2005, 03:02 AM~4353793
> *That last one looks like candy oriental blue
> *


i was thinkin oriental blue also,if i had my model here id have one of lappis blue shimrin thats a color that pops to me,hey estilo how much does that paint go for that i mentioned?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Lappis blue? ........Im not sure, but I'm guessing a bit under $50 per quart


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,im thinkin of that for the olds,with some white pinstriping maybe.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

wow check it out.......lappis blue only $31.50 per quart, you can't beat that :biggrin:

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...r_metallic.html


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

i know candy paint job starts around $3500.00 and up.
But what about this dull paint job look. Does anyone know what the ball park price is?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx estilo that helps alot on pricin what the paintjob is gonna cost.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

more blues please these are some real nice clours


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

Xotic blue candy with blue-jean blue flakes over it, That f**cked it all up, but turned out okay because I didn't do a complete flake


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=455405]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

TRUE BLUE.....


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is this HOK cobalt blue with orion silver base?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Feb 9 2006, 07:52 PM~4814084
> *[attachmentid=455405]
> *



KCRIVI71,

This has to be HOK cobalt bue with orion silver base?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Light Sapphire blue with chrome flake (and carter gold stripes with gold shifty flake)


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

Turn n Heads


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.thevirtualcarshow.com/pageviewe...listings_id=31# :biggrin:


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

has one seem any blue paint job with a black onxy flake


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Aug 28 2006, 09:47 PM~6062796
> *has one seem any blue paint job with a black onxy flake
> *


dont talk about it, post it, damn it!


----------



## dipsetny (Jul 7, 2005)

any1 got kandy baby blue???


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

and he strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Finally!!! Now I can finally post a pic!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

wtf is that? thats nuts! I mean what kind of car is that? I love how you did the abck. i'm guessing by how the standards stick out a lil its a fwd... and by your name, its a buick...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 1 2006, 06:21 PM~6088754
> *wtf is that?  thats nuts!  I mean what kind of car is that?  I love how you did the abck.  i'm guessing by how the standards stick out a lil its a fwd...  and by your name, its a buick...
> *


I suppose the pix may create somewhat of an illusion with the wheels, but rest assured the wheels fit flush. However, you are correct that it's a FWD and yes, it is a Buick. A 1991 Buick Century...once upon a time. :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Sep 1 2006, 09:41 AM~6086169
> *and he strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


come get some you little bum


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

You did an awesome job with that centry. I love when people do cars that arent traditional to lowriding.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 2 2006, 05:01 AM~6090696
> *You did an awesome job with that centry.  I love when people do cars that arent traditional to lowriding.
> *


Thanks man, I appreciate it. I always try to be unique and _unconventional_


----------

